# have you ever broken anything with audio? like glass?



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wife, kid and I were watching MI:2, kid's running the remote so the volume is up.

In the movie when the girl injects herself with the virus; just after that there are a couple big explosions. Right in the middle of an explosion we hear this dead sounding crack (like hitting a tire with a sledge). Kid hits pause and says "what was that?".

Turns out the audio shattered the glass panel on the fireplace.








[/URL][/IMG]

Lets hear others


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Should I congratulate you? Lol  that's crazy I personally haven't broke anything because my wife always thinks its to loud in the first place


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, thats impressive. Ive only broken something once that fell off after vibrations cause it to walk off a shelf.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

While I was experimenting with test tones I broke some crystal glasses that were in a kitchen cabinet. This happened with two 18" ported subs and two 15" ported subs all running at the same time.

What sub/s are you using?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The only thing I've broken was my wife's wedding picture when it fell off the wall. I did notice last night when I was walking some quests out that the picture windows (6' x 8') on the front my house were resonating from the bass in Tron.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> What sub/s are you using?


That's the thing; this is in a secondary room so nothing to crazy. Niles hd-8's in-walls via built-in boxes for the 5 channels then an Outlaw Audio LFM sub. Its a minimalist install to meet the WAF.

Once I get the glass replaced I'm going to have to try it again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It could have just been stress and the bass was enough to finally make it pop.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Wardsweb said:


> The only thing I've broken was my wife's wedding picture when it fell off the wall. I did notice last night when I was walking some quests out that the picture windows (6' x 8') on the front my house were resonating from the bass in Tron.


The _wife's_ wedding picture? You're not in it too? :unbelievable:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

theJman said:


> The _wife's_ wedding picture? You're not in it too? :unbelievable:


It is a portrait of her in her wedding dress. I don't want pictures of me hanging in the house.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wardsweb said:


> I don't want pictures of me hanging in the house.


if the reason is because you don't what that much info leaking to uninvited guests; I have a buddy here in nd who is likely your kindred spirit 

if that isn't the reason; sounds interesting please share


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Seems strange a pair of 8's would break the glass. It could be a fluke.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet the heat from the fire caused some damage to that glass... and the sub finished it off. the only thing i have broke are promises to my wife about keeping the system turned down.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

fschris said:


> I bet the heat from the fire caused some damage to that glass... and the sub finished it off. the only thing i have broke are promises to my wife about keeping the system turned down.


Famous last words...I swear this is the last piece.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

my subwoofer has burned out incandescent lightbulbs before... I now use CFL's


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Back when i was into car audio managed to cracked a few windows but never like that.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

My Bookshelf speaker caught fire. :sad:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Lots of things have fallen off the wall. One was a 70 lb iron "sun" over the fireplace. At the same moment, the ceiling fan's light fixture fell and broke on the floor.

It was during the THX logo on Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I was watching Triple XXX with attack helicopter blowing up the barn while Vin Diesel was flying off of it with his motorcyle and painting fell to the floor. My wife was NOT impressed and I had to hide a grin that went from ear to ear.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't broke anything but I have vibrated things till they came off like the door handle on the stove , fake beams across the ceiling, assorted nick knacks and countless numbers of x-mass ornaments.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I broke my 61" Samsung dlp due to the bass from my PSA XV15, needless to say my wife wasn't impressed to say the least.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Nec said:


> Haha, if me my wife will kill me hehehe.


Lol, I thought she was gonna kill me. I pretended to be mad about the who situation, but deep down inside I was happy as can be. I been wanting a new and upgraded tv, the only downside is I have to wait till I can save up the money for a new one because I won't buy anything I can't pay cash for. Lol


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've broken the wall with my subs 

sent an 8 foot crack running along a board from floor to ceiling when I was demoing the star trek 2009 "warp" scene for some friends....wife wasn't pleased

also had to replace 700 drywall nails with screws because they were working their way out from the studs due to the LFE


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I have got to tell you that my wife would be mighty upset if "my" subs broke "her" fireplace. That glass is expensive isn't it? I believe tempered glass is expensive.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike Edwards said:


> I've broken the wall with my subs
> 
> sent an 8 foot crack running along a board from floor to ceiling when I was demoing the star trek 2009 "warp" scene for some friends....wife wasn't pleased
> 
> also had to replace 700 drywall nails with screws because they were working their way out from the studs due to the LFE


WOW that is just crazy!!!

We've never had anything break in our house form audio (maybe just don't have as capable subs as some of you). But, as an aside, my brother did have his car window shatter from and audio compression noise. It actually was going through a canyon on a 2-way highway. A semi-truck going the opposite direction caused a very loud noise when passing each other through the canyon and the window just completely shattered and blew into the car. It was hard to explain to the insurance how it happened (well, hard for them to believe it)...


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

I've never broken anything but I just purchased my first house and am in the process of getting my theater and audio room set up. Maybe by this time next year I'll have a story to contribute to this thread.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

No not from compression. But i have a bookshelf and stuff falls off. But my neighbor thought a car went through our house one time from the explosions lol


----------



## Abdul Rehman (Nov 21, 2013)

If we found resonance frequency of material then we brake and D-shape stuff etc…


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

3 years ago I was testing multiple 2x18" pro audio sub enclosures for a friend and shattered our glass top coffee table. :unbelievable:


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

When I was into car audio, I would routinely hear tales of rear windows of cars popping out from the SPL. At competitions, they would literally have people there to press down on the glass during an SPL pass to make sure it didn't pop out.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike Edwards said:


> I've broken the wall with my subs
> 
> sent an 8 foot crack running along a board from floor to ceiling when I was demoing the star trek 2009 "warp" scene for some friends....wife wasn't pleased
> 
> also had to replace 700 drywall nails with screws because they were working their way out from the studs due to the LFE


So earthquakes do exist in AZ; I knew it!!!!!!!!!! :T


----------

